# Going to Basic



## CF reserves (24 Dec 2004)

I was just wondering what i should expect at Basic training. And what is expected of me.

Thanks


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Dec 2004)

LOL....you are new here aren't you!..................Try the search function.........There is TONS of info to be found about basic training.....just look around.
Cheers


----------



## CF reserves (24 Dec 2004)

Thanks allot!


----------



## phalen (24 Dec 2004)

a lot!
 ;D


----------



## Argyll (26 Dec 2004)

It all depends on your staff, if you get a good tough staff then expect lots of pt, classes and very little sleep.  It's a lot of work but you do get to do some cool stuff like grenades, c-6 and c-9, Carl G, C-7, etc, not to mention the fact that you get pretty tight with the girls and boys on your course.  It was the best summer of my life, have fun.


----------



## Gouki (26 Dec 2004)

Grenades? C9? Carl G? On basic?

Thought that was more of an SQ type deal.


----------



## xenomfba (26 Dec 2004)

Adair is right out to lunch. You train on the C7 only. You get plenty of sleep. You barely do any PT. Pretty tight with the boys and girls on your course? You sound like a stone cold killer. Remember kids, shoot to live!


----------



## aesop081 (26 Dec 2004)

xenomfba said:
			
		

> Adair is right out to lunch. You train on the C7 only. You get plenty of sleep. You barely do any PT. Pretty tight with the boys and girls on your course? You sound like a stone cold killer. Remember kids, shoot to live!



And if you got lots of sleep and did little pt on your basic...i'm sure that YOU are...whats the term you used ?....stone cold killer ?......

Get some time in kid before imparting wisdom on others !!


----------



## xenomfba (28 Dec 2004)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> And if you got lots of sleep and did little pt on your basic...i'm sure that YOU are...whats the term you used ?....stone cold killer ?......
> 
> Get some time in kid before imparting wisdom on others !!



How many years in do I need before I can tell people what basic training is like? I apologize for having very little tolerance for people who make things seem harder than they are to make themselves look tougher than they are. Basic training is a lot different now than when you went through, Aesop. You get 6-8 hours of sleep a night, three meals a day, and the field exercise is a camping trip. Instructors aren't even allowed to use "foul language" or give push-ups as punishment. The hardest part about basic is trying to stay awake during the SHARP training.

I didn't say I was a stone cold killer, but as an infanteer I am trained to kill. The CF just seems too "touchy-feely" for an organization that's supposed to be capable of war fighting. You used to be in the combat arms, in a trade that I have a lot of respect for, and I would think that you could understand.


----------



## onecat (28 Dec 2004)

"It's a lot of work but you do get to do some cool stuff like grenades, c-6 and c-9, Carl G, C-7, etc"

Not if your going Reg Force at St Jean.  You only touch the C-7 and you get one day at the range and maybe 30 to 60 rounds of blanks.  But you get to enjoy the swamps and water and lots of Quebec culture on the weekends.


----------



## phalen (28 Dec 2004)

I'm on the course right now, and the no push-ups and no foul-language comment is way off.
we do push-ups in the hallways, we do pushups at the drill hall, we do pushups outside. The instructors say whatever they want. They only rule i hear them talk about is not being able to personally insult 1 recruit.

now basic is not that hard, way easier then i thought it would be, the most push-ups they give you is 25, and if u can't do them u can go on ur knees.   how many you do depends on the instructor and the platoon, but a good average is about 100 a day. other pt includes around 2-3 afternoon pt classes a week, which is anything from running, to rope climbing, to minor weight training.   Then theres the morning runs, depending on your staff this can be from 1 to 3 times a week.

the basic day for me so far is as follows:
wake up at 5am
make bed, shave, so on, then breakfast
come up around 6:15, get ready for inspection.
then from about 8 till 5 you have various classes, drill, pt, to go threw. (forgot about lunch, usually 20 to 45mins)
then you eat dinner, go back upstairs and work on station jobs(cleaning) your kit (laundry, boot shining, folding, so on)
then bed at 2300

what your expected to do is listen and learn, help eachother all the time, show discipline and pride.   The instructors will teach you everything you need to know. All you have to do is pay attention to all the lessons, study and do the homework for the classes, work hard on the drill, do that and you will do fine.

Its been real fun so far, and can't wait to get back.


----------



## wookie (29 Dec 2004)

I finished basic in june if this year and casus belli pretty much covered it. Use the opportunity to get yourself ready for SQ and dont worry about basic it's a breeze. Good luck.


----------



## Bert (29 Dec 2004)

What Casus Belli and Wookie wrote is bang on.  You get alot out of BMQ with the right attitude.
Its pereverence, teamwork, a can-do attitude, a sense of humour, and help your buddies that 
will get you through.  Have fun.


----------



## .68 (30 Dec 2004)

Yeah bud, I just finished BMQ and we were PT'd every day. 1 with staff 1 with PSP. But u know it wasnt all that bad, PSP is questionable but the couse is good. U get to do some fun stuff and some not so fun stuff. Just hope u got a good staff and good people in your platoon. Be prepared to gurry up to wait.

Later


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2004)

xenomfba said:
			
		

> How many years in do I need before I can tell people what basic training is like? I apologize for having very little tolerance for people who make things seem harder than they are to make themselves look tougher than they are. Basic training is a lot different now than when you went through, Aesop. You get 6-8 hours of sleep a night, three meals a day, and the field exercise is a camping trip. Instructors aren't even allowed to use "foul language" or give push-ups as punishment. The hardest part about basic is trying to stay awake during the SHARP training.
> 
> I didn't say I was a stone cold killer, but as an infanteer I am trained to kill. The CF just seems too "touchy-feely" for an organization that's supposed to be capable of war fighting. You used to be in the combat arms, in a trade that I have a lot of respect for, and I would think that you could understand.



I apologise if i missinterpreted your comments.  I did not realise that basic had gone downhill that much.


----------



## Meridian (30 Dec 2004)

aesop, it hasn't, as someone else has pointed out..

Maybe he is referring to the reserves, but my reg force basic (officers) def. had some swearing (albeit never at one person specifically) and it had PLENTY of pushups. Never as punishment, always as corrective action.


----------



## xenomfba (30 Dec 2004)

casus belli said:
			
		

> now basic is not that hard, way easier then i thought it would be, the most push-ups they give you is 25, and if u can't do them u can go on ur knees.   how many you do depends on the instructor and the platoon, but a good average is about 100 a day.



You won't get punishment pushups, just "corrective physical training". Ask aesop how his basic was 10-12 years ago and I'm sure you'll see it was much tougher. As you said, basic isn't that hard. I just don't like it when people try to make it look like Gunnery Sgt. Hartman PT'd them to death each and every day just so they look hard.


----------



## Bert (30 Dec 2004)

Xenomfba

Theres been BMQs for decades and who cares if 10-12 years ago it was tougher.  Maybe it
was even tougher 30 years ago or even 300 years ago.  Its a 10 week course at the beginning 
of a career and its much more important to consider the quality of that career than little tiddly 
bit things in BMQ.  The ones that bring done the team are the ones that don't care about
the team, the bad attitude, the no-can-do, the ones that don't persevere, the ones that
complain, and they come out of many eras.  Its easy to be negative about it, but you get out
of BMQ what you put in.


----------



## eod/combatdiver (1 Jan 2005)

Good reply Bert!! BMQ is not design to be hard it is the building block for your career.  It is mean't for you to get into the right mind set with the intro to discipline, pt, weapons and conduct. Then the bar is slowly raised at the SQ and trade courses. If it was too hard or designed like a selection then not may would get in.

Mike


----------



## *Grunt (7 Jan 2005)

casus belli said:
			
		

> I'm on the course right now, and the no push-ups and no foul-language comment is way off.
> we do push-ups in the hallways, we do pushups at the drill hall, we do pushups outside. The instructors say whatever they want. They only rule i hear them talk about is not being able to personally insult 1 recruit.
> 
> now basic is not that hard, way easier then i thought it would be, the most push-ups they give you is 25, and *if u can't do them u can go on ur knees. *



The only down side to doing this is if the instructors sees you doing this and they usually always do, your whole platoon gets to hold the push up position until you feel you can pull your *** off the ground and join them.
The instructors like to do this because it promotes recruit team work. We were allowed to cheer on the recruit that was trying to do the last few as we all held the position which doesn't sound hard but many of you know it is, after doing a bunch and your arms are shaking like jello. The main thing about basic is as a platoon make sure you guys come together and learn "team work", this includes looking after the guy next to you to make sure all the lint is off his Barret, or his/her buttons are all done up.


----------



## CF reserves (7 Jan 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys it sounds easier than i expected but i guess I'll find out.


----------



## marshmanguy (17 Jan 2005)

Do everything as fast, as properly and correct as possible when they say and how they say.


----------



## wern32 (18 Jan 2005)

xenomfba said:
			
		

> How many years in do I need before I can tell people what basic training is like? I apologize for having very little tolerance for people who make things seem harder than they are to make themselves look tougher than they are. Basic training is a lot different now than when you went through, Aesop. You get 6-8 hours of sleep a night, three meals a day, and the field exercise is a camping trip. Instructors aren't even allowed to use "foul language" or give push-ups as punishment. The hardest part about basic is trying to stay awake during the SHARP training.
> 
> I didn't say I was a stone cold killer, but as an infanteer I am trained to kill. The CF just seems too "touchy-feely" for an organization that's supposed to be capable of war fighting. You used to be in the combat arms, in a trade that I have a lot of respect for, and I would think that you could understand.



*I understand completely*...There are many per here in the INF including myself that have their OT or release in.   The quality of troops that are coming from WATC are embarrassing.


----------



## patrick666 (18 Jan 2005)

Do no count on someone else's opinion. Keep your mind open and fresh for a new experience. When you get there, you will know.


----------



## chrisf (18 Jan 2005)

xenomfba said:
			
		

> How many years in do I need before I can tell people what basic training is like? I apologize for having very little tolerance for people who make things seem harder than they are to make themselves look tougher than they are. Basic training is a lot different now than when you went through, Aesop. You get 6-8 hours of sleep a night, three meals a day, and the field exercise is a camping trip. Instructors aren't even allowed to use "foul language" or give push-ups as punishment. The hardest part about basic is trying to stay awake during the SHARP training.



You seem to have a pretty warped interpretation of what basic is like now (At least it wasn't the basic I experienced, though from what I understand, the basic course I was on was an exception, not the rule, as the course O was largely left to his own devices as far as running the course went, who in turn largely left it to our old school course WO... not a full metal jacket experience by any stretch, but certainly much more "sensible"  then the few other basic training courses that I've personally seen, and far more "sensible" then some courses I've heard about)

That being said, there's one thing I've got to question... I have a hard time believing that you didn't get three meals a day on basic... I have no problem believing that you were given had 2 minutes to eat the meal, but I have a very hard time believing that you were withheld meals...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (18 Jan 2005)

xenomfba said:
			
		

> You get 6-8 hours of sleep a night, three meals a day, and the field exercise is a camping trip.



6-8 hours of sleep eh, maybe you did, but I sure remember waking up alot earlier then we were suppsoed to alot of days to get extra cleaning done. 6-8 hours? Maybe on weekends...ok, like the last 2-3 weekends. 

Camping trip eh, I don't know about you, but most camping trips I've been on don't involve section attacks and trench digging, but hey, maybe your childhood camping trips were a little more hardcore then mine.   

(edited for spelling)


----------



## GO!!! (20 Jan 2005)

wern32 said:
			
		

> *I understand completely*...There are many per here in the INF including myself that have their OT or release in.   The quality of troops that are coming from WATC are embarrassing.



If the quality of troops coming from WATC is embarrassing, then the fault lies with the instructors - only they can do the paperwork to get someone tossed - and it can be done - I've seen it.

The fact  that "it is just too hard" to get rid of someone is a testament to the character of the NCO's, not the troops.

For all those crusty ##'s out there who sit back and "tsk tsk", lamenting about the state of the forces and the quality of recruits - take a 16 wk task as staff on a Battle School (or BIQ) whatever it's called now - and fix the problem.

So, maybe the problem lies with the NCO's who would rather ride out the last 5 yrs to retirement as a CQ, instead of trying to fix the problems the have so aptly identified.

Complaining without a solution is chatter - the weak chatter, and chatter will bring you to the ______?

I welcome anyone elses thoughts on this topic.


----------



## Mars (20 Jan 2005)

I wouldn't necessarialy say that it is a testament to the NCO that troops cannot be removed from training in WATC, in the end the decesion to remove someone from training is made by the OC of training company.  The NCO's can do as much as they want to remove a troop from training, if the OC of training company won't sign off on it then what can they do?  I agree that some of the people who are coming from the WATC to the batallions aren't of the highest quality, but it has always been that way, what your just seeing now is a larger gap between the guys who are in the botton third of the course and the guys who are closer to the middle and the top.  Perhaps the problem lies in the way the courses themselves are run and not the instructors?


----------



## marshmanguy (20 Jan 2005)

"You won't get punishment pushups, just "corrective physical training". "


My section had to do pushups because we won the competitive PT exercises, so it was "congradulatory" pushups.


----------



## CF reserves (23 Jan 2005)

Alright it sounds alright so now I just need a phone call ....


----------



## ReserveRecce (25 Jan 2005)

I did my basic with the Reserves last July and while it wasn't quite Full Metal Jacket it wasn't a cake walk either. Most of our instructors were ex reg force and were determined to put us through our paces. We got up around 4:45, outside lined up for PT by 5:20. PT, usually 40-50 min long involved alot of running, with stops for push ups, sit ups, pull ups, and a few airborne push ups. After that came breakfast, inspection, then classes and drill took up the rest of the day with 30 min breaks for lunch and supper. The hardest part was getting used to only getting a few hours sleep, we didn't go to rack until 2300, with an hour on Fire Picket throughout the night.Our Field training was no camping trip, as we only got about 30 min sleep the first night since we all had two shifts on sentry and a trench to dig, not fun, but you feel good once its all said and done. It's not terribly hard, just keep a good attitude, trust and help your buddies, and don't let the instructors get to you.


----------



## marshmanguy (25 Jan 2005)

I completely agree, just remember "it WILL end".  And it's not like we need sleep EVERY night...


----------



## JediElf (27 Jan 2005)

I'm not sure if I really have any real insight to BMQ, seeing as how I've only done 2 weekends of it, but it isn't that bad. There is a lot of yelling, you hurry your butt off everywhere you go, and you help your buddies.  I have it good because I only have to do it 2 days at a time. If you wanna know how my BMQ is going, just stop by my website and check it out. http://www.militarymatt.blogspot.com


----------



## CF reserves (27 Jan 2005)

JediElf that website was really helpful.


----------



## JediElf (27 Jan 2005)

Glad to be of assistance. I had all the same questions as everyone else here. Heck, I still have no clue what to expect, but I'm lookin foreward to going back (After my weekend off of course  ;D )


----------



## Wizard of OZ (27 Jan 2005)

marshmanguy said:
			
		

> Do everything as fast, as properly and correct as possible when they say and how they say.



I don't agree with this you want to be a team not a star you should be with your team if you are to slow or two fast you will get hammered.

Is that card stuff true, It has been almost 6 years since i did mine, but i heard alot of changes had come through since then.

It was most definetly not FULL METAL JACKET, it was designed to tear you down and then build you back up again.  If you have good instrutors (hopefully a Sgt) so he out ranks some bad MCpls.  Then your crse should be fun but tough at times.  You will get food and sleep but not enough all the time.  You will enjoy it.  It is a life experience and everyday something new will happen.  It is something you can only do once though, i could not do it again especially after you know how the game is played.

So have fun and play on.


----------



## Ty (27 Jan 2005)

JediElf said:
			
		

> "The bright part of the night was that some of the MCpls were losing their voices already"



That was classic.  Good luck with the rest of your BMQ.


----------



## JediElf (31 Jan 2005)

Thanks a lot. I'm enjoying it so far. I'll try to keep the site updated.


----------



## Sappo (31 Jan 2005)

Indeed, good site.... nice info for anyone who isnt in the training yet.

what weekend are you on now?

I will be doing my 3rd this coming friday...


----------



## chrisf (31 Jan 2005)

JediElf said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I really have any real insight to BMQ, seeing as how I've only done 2 weekends of it, but it isn't that bad. There is a lot of yelling, you hurry your butt off everywhere you go, and you help your buddies.   I have it good because I only have to do it 2 days at a time. If you wanna know how my BMQ is going, just stop by my website and check it out. http://www.militarymatt.blogspot.com



I'm glad to read that you still enjoy stripping weapons... wait till you've got 200 rifles in a weapons locker, and one extra piece that's supposed to be inside one of the weapons... repeat after me... remember to do the function test... remember to do the function test...


----------



## JediElf (31 Jan 2005)

lmao. Function Test, Check. I'm going to my 3rd weekend this Friday as well. Should be alright, the weather is actually supposed to be decent, so maybe we can do some PT outside for a change.


----------



## chrisf (1 Feb 2005)

I can promise you, it wasn't funny at the time...

Reference the C6, once you're qualified on it, if you ask, I'm sure they'll let you carry it as a C6 gunner... those things are damned heavy.


----------



## marshmanguy (7 Feb 2005)

"Do everything as fast, as properly and correct as possible when they say and how they say."


"I don't agree with this you want to be a team not a star you should be with your team if you are to slow or two fast you will get hammered."

I do believe that helping your buddies falls under the category of "everything".


----------



## JediElf (8 Feb 2005)

Yeah, I find it better if the whole section is a little slower, rather than 1 person super fast, and 1 person super slow. At least that way they are yelling at 10 people, not just 1.


----------



## winchable (8 Feb 2005)

Re: Old basic Trainign vs. New Basic training...Here's an old anecdote, re-written slightly for the CF:

The Canadian Government decides it's time to set up an army, so they put the recruiting office in Halifax, near the docks so the soldiers can get right on the ship and go.
First soldier ever goes down and enlists, when he gets to the dock entrance the commish asks who he is, the soldier replies "A Canadian Army Infanteer" the commish has never heard of this so he send the soldier off to stand outside the gate until he can figure out what to do.

After a while the second soldier ever to enlist shows up and the commisionaire and the newer soldier go through the same dialogue, the second soldier goes to stand next to the first soldier.
After a minute the first soldier says to the second:

"Boy you should've seen what it was like in the old army"


----------



## hoote (7 Mar 2005)

Just a question.  Is it possible to hit the sack a bit earlier than 11pm? Say 10pm?  I know there will be lots to do in the evenings but just curious if it's possible and still stay caught up.


----------



## jswift872 (7 Mar 2005)

well when I did my basic, to be honest we never went to bed until midnight, up until then we were doing various duties and what-not...they didn't like us very much, lol


----------



## Meridian (7 Mar 2005)

In IAP it was possible. But then again, you have to weigh the pros and cons.

We all had experience with kit and the like, and our boots were already polished before arriving so.. most of what we had to do was maintenance...  often we'd be done with 1hr -30 mins to spare before lights out. tons of time on weekends too....

That said, there is always someone floundering on your team that you can help out, and you can always do a bit more than what will get you by... I mean, you can wash your floor 5 times to really get that dust out.. but Im not positive if you will get more "points" for it.

There is always something more you can do....  but if getting some extra Z's in is possible, and it will make you more productive long run... well...


----------



## putz (7 Mar 2005)

I spoke to a friend of mine yesterday thats in St. Jean right now, said that he goes to bed a 11pm doesn't hit the sack a minute before


----------



## chrisf (7 Mar 2005)

Meridian said:
			
		

> That said, there is always someone floundering on your team that you can help out, and you can always do a bit more than what will get you by... I mean, you can wash your floor 5 times to really get that dust out.. but Im not positive if you will get more "points" for it.
> 
> There is always something more you can do....   but if getting some extra Z's in is possible, and it will make you more productive long run... well...



There's always somthing else to do. But there's only so much you can do. As much as basic training is about expanding your limits, it's also about learning them.


----------



## JediElf (7 Mar 2005)

We have never been to bed before 23:00.  Some people even use flashlights to work later than that.  Like Meridian said, there is always something else you can do.  Even if it is just studying for tests (they aren't that hard, but some people in our course have failed them) or working on weapons drill.  You can go to bed earlier, but if the instructors see it, they will assume you have too much extra time and give you something to do.  I'm on a weekend BMQ right now, and we have more stuff to do per day, so I don't have a clue on any of the more full time stuff.


----------



## OSDurette (8 Mar 2005)

Someone said earlier on page 3 that basic is a breeze but would not go back because they know how the game is played. Im kind of ashamed to admit this, but Ive done basic 2wice, and going back for a third time. I keep failing because Im too busy helping other recruits to do my own kit and quarters. The training is hard, its stressful, its also boring, and if the shape your in is round then it can make u puke. You will run, you will push yourself up, you will wax floors, you will hate it. But in retrospect it will be the best time of your life...(again, for me)
In total ive spent 117 days at basic training. 60 the first time, 57 the second. Anyone here disagree with me?


----------



## OSDurette (8 Mar 2005)

<---ever notice hes saluting with the wrong hand?


----------



## JediElf (8 Mar 2005)

Never noticed the salute with the wrong hand before.  Basic is not easy, but it is not hell either.  There are parts that you will hate, bit there are also parts that you will like.  If you do have a chance to hit the racks early, make sure that no one in your section needs help with anything.  We had someone in our section who tried to go to bed half hour early when we had stuff to do...it doesn't really help with the whole unit cohesion thing when everyone is mad at one person.


----------



## Meridian (9 Mar 2005)

Wow they PRB'd you TWICE and you are going back again!

You chalk this all up to helping everyone else out and not yourself...  Im a bit confused... if you know how to help someone else out, then you must know how to do your own kit?

Anyway, best of luck on course.


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Mar 2005)

I did my basic back in the "good old days" (1995) and I got out and had to basic again in the new "soft" days (2001) it was the same $hit with different people heaping it. Get up, shower, shave, breakfast, inspection, pt, class, get yelled at, do pushups, lunch, class, get yelled at, do pushups, do marching on the spot with your rifle over your head, do more pushups, back to class, dinner, dismissed, some evening class, get yelled at, do pushups, NIGHTY, Night pte bloggins. Here are the differences, back then we wore solid green, now you wear cadpat, back then everyone drove a chev cavalier...come on you guys know your guilty, it was the cool version, now everyone drives a pontiac sunfire, again the cool version. Back then it was The Camelot, Sweetwaters and Chestnuts and now, umm ok I think it's the same. Just my 2 pennies.  :threat:<<<<<< I can do that because I did basic in the "good old days" and I'm Hard Corps.  ;D  Enjoy your course, it's a starting point that you will never forget.


----------



## Jonathan (14 Mar 2006)

You have mentioned that you need to do rope climbing, sounds hard, how thick of rope do they use, how high up the rope do you need to go, and how many times, kind of worried about the rope climbing


----------



## Gouki (14 Mar 2006)

if its that "hard" and you're that worried about it then go practice rope climbing instead of trying to discern its difficulty so you can quit worrying about it. Sitting here asking about its thickness and whatnot contributes more to your anxiety than practicing will


----------



## Jonathan (14 Mar 2006)

thanks, I was just asking about the thickness so I can practice on that thickness


----------



## Gouki (14 Mar 2006)

its just a typical rope that you can generally fit your hand around its nothing special


----------



## Jonathan (14 Mar 2006)

OK, thanks. I will have to work on that, I don't have the strongest grip, need to work on grip


----------



## ccdec (14 Mar 2006)

:warstory:Well back in 77 yada yada it was let's say "quite an experience" that I would not want to repeat. Actually it rates second after my CLC (whatever they call it now) But right frame of mind will get it done.


----------



## Gouki (14 Mar 2006)

Jonathan said:
			
		

> OK, thanks. I will have to work on that, I don't have the strongest grip, need to work on grip



forearm wrist curls
hand grip devices


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Mar 2006)

Basic is meant to be a challenge and transition from civilian life to military for the "average" Canadian citizen.  As for the comments about it being easy or hard or whatever, that says something about each person who commented.  I went thru Cornwallis in '89.  Things were different then, maybe harder in some ways, maybe easier in some.  So what.  Its Step 1 of a mulit-step program to turn a civie into a trained service person, in their trade.  Right?  

I did my PLQ (then called CLC) in '93 and it was WAY different than it is now.  Better in some ways, worse in others.  Neither is, was or will be perfect...I think we can all agree on that.

My advice?  Sleep when you can, don't screw people over, shoot the foot, drive the body, take pride in the uniform, learn to serve.  The rest will fall in place.

"UP 6 DOWN 12" in every thing you do.

Your SQ and DP1 trades course will turn you into whatever Corps  you join needs you to be.  If they can't or you won't, then you will be getting your job at McDonalds back.  Simple.


----------

